# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Non English Excel >  >  Problem between Excel english / french

## Cyberitch

This is probably a bug, but Im looking for a way to bypass the problem.

I dynamically (VBA) add dropdown list on top of some cells and set a call to a macro on the OnAction command like this:



```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```


When Excel is in english, no problem, when Excel is in french the OnAction give me an execution error '1004' the formula is to complicated to be affected to the object (translated from french...).

I suspect that in french the reference "MacroAutoComplete!R1C1:R5C1" is not possible. What should be the universal compatible way to set the reference?

Thanks.
~Ritch

----------


## arthurbr

Hi Ritch and welcome to the board
Does the debugger give the line with the RC ref as the wrong one?

----------


## Cyberitch

Yes it highlight this line.

----------


## Cyberitch

So anyone, any idea?

----------


## Andy Pope

the OnAction property expects a macro name not a range

what  exactly is the code trying to do?

----------


## Cyberitch

"MacroAutoComplete" is a Macrosheet 4.0 and "R1C1:R5C1" is the row:column reference where are the macro command on the sheet.

And dont forget its wokring with english excel version, the problem occur only with french version. 

So maybe there's another way to give the OnAction event the sheet!row:column reference?

----------


## Andy Pope

I'm too young to know about Macro 4 things  :Smilie: 

Sorry I can help.

----------


## Cyberitch

> I'm too young to know about Macro 4 things 
> 
> Sorry I can help.




Gosh now I feel old!!!

Its ok its very hard to find info about macro 4.0, and if you wanna know, its used for mobile device like pocket pc. Since you cant run (not yet) VBA on mobile device I use those old macro to do some automated actions.

Is there another way to reference a cell not using R1:C1 ?

----------


## Andy Pope

have you tried using a named range?

otherwise the only way I know is A1 notation.

----------


## martindwilson

isnt french equivalent of R1C1  .....     L1C1
look in tools options  general(what that is in french i have no idea)for where youd expect see the use r1c1 reference style

----------


## Cyberitch

> have you tried using a named range?



Named range?





> isnt french equivalent of R1C1  .....     L1C1
> look in tools options  general(what that is in french i have no idea)for where youd expect see the use r1c1 reference style



Yes in tools / options / general / ref style its L1C1 in french, whats that? You mean Excel expect L1 instead of R1?

----------


## martindwilson

possibly, try it or maybe
OnAction = "MacroAutoComplete!Cells(1, 1).Cells(5, 1)"

----------


## Cyberitch

No luck, any other idea I could try?

----------

